# How much horsepower increase from mods?



## Jokers06GTO (Dec 27, 2012)

Here is a list of mods that I am currently installing on an 06 M6 GTO. Maggie @ 5 lbs, Slp headers,hi-flow cats,Loudmouth exhaust,LS9 cam,Trick Flow 220 heads,Scorpion 1.7 Rockers,custom HP tune. Hope to get ~ 500-525 rwhp. Will I get close? Will try to get a run on local Dynojet for some numbers but local dragstrip is my bragging ground.


----------



## SWGOAT (Nov 9, 2010)

You should see those numbers, try to get the tune to see around 7 or 8psi. Is the maggie a TVS 1900 or 2300? My 05 M6 with a TVS2300 with stock heads and cam, LTs, ported TB at 7psi did 517RWHP/497RWT. Also is car an auto or M6?


----------



## Jokers06GTO (Dec 27, 2012)

It's a 6 speed and has the older 112 supercharger.


----------



## blackwidow (Jan 9, 2013)

SWGOAT said:


> You should see those numbers, try to get the tune to see around 7 or 8psi. Is the maggie a TVS 1900 or 2300? My 05 M6 with a TVS2300 with stock heads and cam, LTs, ported TB at 7psi did 517RWHP/497RWT. Also is car an auto or M6?


those are some pretty sweet numbers...would you advise against a used supercharger to save a little coin?


----------



## SWGOAT (Nov 9, 2010)

Used SC can be had and still yield great numbers and performance as long as you have supporting MODS to increase flow. With a mild tune strong numbers can be made. Good used SC are out there.


----------



## blackwidow (Jan 9, 2013)

SWGOAT said:


> Used SC can be had and still yield great numbers and performance as long as you have supporting MODS to increase flow. With a mild tune strong numbers can be made. Good used SC are out there.


sounds good, I won't be doing any FI until after I get a good cam / valvetrain upgrade and maybe a set of heads, as well as drivetrain upgrades. 

any particularly good sources to go for good quality used superchargers, or pretty much just stick to the forum sites? what's a good going price for them?


----------

